# What do you associate with the Philippines?



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

So I've seen a lot of "What do you associate with..." threads recently. Anyway, I'm just curious on what everyone's impression on the Philippines is... So the question is, what do you associate with the Philippines? :scouserd:


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Poverty, half Spanish-half English speaking, Tagalog language too, pineapples, tropical, catholic with a lot of processions in the streets, Marcos, his wife Imelda with 10.000 pairs of shoes! Corazon Aquino, tropical, palmtrees, cars with flowers etc painted on it, volcanoes...
I think that's all...


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Annoying forumers.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Forza Raalte said:


> Annoying forumers.


Hmm, what made you say so? :lol:


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Not so many things...
Pacific Ocean, Tropical humid climate, beautiful beaches, dense...


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

Tropical islands
My ex girlfriend's family is Philippinian. 
Beautiful language 
Poor country with many street children


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

beautiful beaches
metro manila
pretty women and good looking guys


----------



## Mamino Zlato (Feb 18, 2006)

Nothing, because I've never been there.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Comanche said:


> Poor country with many street children


Well the quality of life is constantly improving I can assure you.


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Mamino Zlato said:


> Nothing, because I've never been there.


So your general education is very poor I guess... even if you not have been there you should know something about the country - like me...


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Tagalog/Manila/Cebu/Islands/Dark Skinned People

and Bananas(dont know why)


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

^^ Oh well, we have bountiful plantations of bananas


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

sinjin said:


> Hmm, what made you say so? :lol:


You.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Beautiful islands
Pretty girls
Tagalog
A South East Asian neighbour
Abu Sayyaf
Great Manila skyline
Poverty. Once a rich nation
Marcos
Arroyo
Very westernised/Americanised
Good English
Tsinoys speaks Hokkien


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

jlshyang said:


> Tsinoys speaks Hokkien


Or used to


----------



## rowell_sk (Apr 11, 2005)

jlshyang said:


> Poverty. Once a rich nation


So a lot of malaysians knew Philippines was once a rich nation? A lot says it's next to Japan during the 1950's..


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

rowell_sk said:


> So a lot of malaysians knew Philippines was once a rich nation? A lot says it's next to Japan during the 1950's..


Don't know bout the others but i know Philippines was once the most advanced/riches after Japan.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

lotrfan55345 said:


> Or used to


I thought some of them could still speak Hokkien?


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, here goes...

-baloot or balut (cant spell  )
-Manila
-Deforestation
-Catholic
-Spanish influence
-many islands
-Manila construction boom kay:
-Great people


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*My association*

Large immigrant population in the US
Manilla
Spanish people


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

- Sabong/cockfights
- Misa de Gallo
- Noche Buena
- Islands
- Developing country (poor, rich, and a deminishing middle class)
- Manila mango
- Sto. Niño de Cebu


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

^^^^Actually the middle class is on the rise due to the millions of professional overseas workers all over the world contributing to Philippine society.

What I associate with the Philippines....
...coconut pie
...beautiful islands and beaches
...well defined skyline with many districts
...corrupt and arrogant politicians not getting punished nor serving time
...sweetest smooth mangoes
...rich and poor people
...beautiful international style villages and subdivisions
...filipino time
...easy going people
...floods, landslides, typhoons, earthquakes and volcanic eruptions
...shopping malls
.............................................


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

What I associate with the Philippines

...shopping malls
...white sand beaches
...hospitality among the peoples
...jeepney
...tricycle
...pedicab
...coconuts
...festivals
...Roman Catholicism
...Filipino time (lazy people)
...7,107 islands
...Pearl of the Orient Seas
...typhoons
...beautiful places and natural hideaways
...many more


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

prepubescent SSC forumers


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

tropical beaches, only christian country in Asia as an ex-spanish colony, exporter of cheap labour, remittance based economy. 


-


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

What I associate with the Philippines...
Beautiful homes....here is an example designed by a Filipino architect, Ed Calma. 
Punta Fuego


























Chester Ong

Coconut Pie by Goldilocks


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

That house wont even be noticed in Cape Town. The pie looks more interesting though 


-


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Actually the style is pretty nice and clean and mind you this house is a vacation home....


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Simple clean lines....

















Chester Ong


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Umm, Manny Pacquiao and Boxing!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

^^"Filipino time" means not always showing on time. Perpetually late and not necessarily lazy!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

...we cannot forget this one, chaotic traffic and lack of disciplined drivers.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

jbkayaker12 said:


> ^^"Filipino time" means not always showing on time. Perpetually late and not necessarily lazy!


Yes I know, but somehow, nowadays, it is being linked that laziness is the cause of this being perpetually late. 

But anyway, I could associate the following with the Philippines:

...exotic food
...pretty women
...rare animals


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

zaqattaq said:


> prepubescent SSC forumers


*cough*



> I thought some of them could still speak Hokkien?


Some still do, but the last two generations have mostly adopted English as a "second" language rather than Hokkien. Even some of my granparents don't know how to anymore


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

sinjin said:


> Yes I know, but somehow, nowadays, it is being linked that laziness is the cause of this being perpetually late.
> 
> But anyway, I could associate the following with the Philippines:
> 
> ...


Perhaps the newer generation of Filipinos in the Philippines equate "Filipino Time" with "Laziness" you guys are in deep trouble back home hehehe!

Now here is another thing we can associate with the Philippines, the thriving furniture industry. Here are works of world renowned Movement 8.


----------



## yuval5 (May 19, 2006)

cool island
far eastern people
foreign workers


----------

